# Exhaust



## rmd08 (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone ever have this happen to them.. My converter came loose from the down pipe, and now my car sounds sounds loud as hell. How much does it usually cost to get this repaired?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Without seeing what needs to be done or your local labor rates, it's really impossible for any of us to give you an accurate estimate. Your best bet would be to take it to a trusted shop and have them quote you a price.


----------

